# Smoking marijuana on the job



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good point, and I hadn't thought of it that way. As long as it's not you and they don't work for you stoners and drunks pretty much cross themselves off your direct competition list.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Let them have at it, they can drink, do meth whatever, it just makes the rest of the good one's look that much better.


It would be much more acceptable if Festool would come out with a rolling machine already...

I don't touch the stuff but maby if Hilti releases a 500 dollar bong I can buy.:shifty:


----------



## MikeStan (Aug 28, 2009)

The way I see it, anything that endangers me or my crew on the job is not okay. That includes boozing, toking, and jerking off while holding a live blowtorch.

Like someone already said, we're supposed to be pros, right? Have a beer or a joint with your friends AFTER the work is done.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I can not believe the amount of people making excuses for someone getting loaded *ON A JOB SITE!*We are supposed to be professionals.
> "It's not my problem/none of my business."Unbelieveable...
> 
> Let's keep allowing this kind of stuff to happen. Perpetrate the bad image that we have in a lot of peoples eyes.....I'm sure it looks real good to customers and potential customers to smell weed at a job site.


If I drove past a house with some work going on and seen pot smokers and seen someone getting something from their truck how would I know that they are not one of the pot heads?



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Let them have at it, they can drink, do meth whatever, it just makes the rest of the good one's look that much better.


So if your working on a house and some guys working there are running around drunk that make you look good? I would think that would make everyone working there look bad.



MikeStan said:


> The way I see it, anything that endangers me or my crew on the job is not okay. That includes boozing, toking, and jerking off while holding a live blowtorch.
> 
> Like someone already said, we're supposed to be pros, right? Have a beer or a joint with your friends AFTER the work is done.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Lets say someone drove by this house I was working on. The drive by and see a house being painted. They see guys smoking MJ and they see me walking through the yard. 

They call me up wanting some work done and remember seeing me at the pot smoker house. They may think those guys worked for me. Are they going to trust me with a key to their house? How would they know I was working in the basement on the back side of the house and had nothing to do with the painters? They probably wouldnt say anything but wouldnt hire me. I wouldnt hire someone who I seen hanging around druggies.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Way to many what if's. Quit whinning about it and go kick them in the nuts if you dont like it.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Way to many what if's. Quit whinning about it and go kick them in the nuts if you dont like it.


But none of the ifs have a happy ending.

Trying to kick 4 guys in the nuts and not getting beat up, I dont like those odds.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Michaeljp86 said:


> But none of the ifs have a happy ending.
> 
> Trying to kick 4 guys in the nuts and not getting beat up, I dont like those odds.


 
If you can’t kick 4 stoned guys’ asses you are a woosy


----------



## C. Ray Gill (Aug 27, 2009)

Had a long-winded post that got lost when I hit the spell-check key... Sorry.

Jist of it was basicly this: "My journeymans' card has more wrinkles than outlaw and his croonies!"

When you young pups are done taking over the world, let us old f*****s know so we can applaud. Thanks!

C.Ray

PS. Anyone else notice how most of the people who are against being stupid aren't afraid to post our names and locations here, but most of those that think we should look the other way hide behind "screen names?!?" Coincidence? You decide after they are done screaming that they are *NOT* hiding! LOL


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

They *need* the *work *to pay for their DUIs to and from *work.*  :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I understand everyone's safety reasoning but I tend to look the other way. I think stupidity, ignorance and lack of proper training are even more dangerous then a couple of stoners painting with the wrong end of the brush. Lack of sleep is very dangerous at work, suffering withdrawl and hangovers are dangerous as well. I think speeding was a reasonable comparison.

I'm against drug/alcohol use at work but I don't care enought to do something about it. I think there are bigger fish to fry...well for me atleast.



> but most of those that think we should look the other way hide behind "screen names?!?"


Yeah, I'm just a dumb hack that like to call him self inner ten so know one can identify me by my real name that I use on craig's list...or identify me while I shoot coke off of the seat of the jobsite ****ter.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I'm against drug/alcohol use at work but I don't care enought to do something about it. I think there are bigger fish to fry...well for me atleast.


Wow.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Scribbles said:


> If you can’t kick 4 stoned guys’ asses you are a woosy


The one guy looked like paul sr from occ and I dont think he was stoned.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Back in the '60'S we did EVERYTHING... AND did it well or Dad would hand us our azz. He was a perfectionist.

Setting brick while on acid could be an almost Zen experience. Pot was a given. Shrooms came right out of the fields and were variable.

At that time guys that zoomed out on speed or were junkies hit the road. Too flakey.

I like my beer! After work. Not driving.

The old days are not like these days.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

I still can't beleive the amount of people justifying drinking or drug use as "acceptable".

I've worked around and for TOO many stoners and drunks and seen lapses in judgement that I don't find "accepatable".

Always hear them make an excuse OTHER than substance abuse for mistakes.

The even sadder thing is to report them makes you a "narq" or a "snitch" and MOST bosses know already.

But GOD FORBID one of them makes a MAJOR FK UP and it's,"Why didn't you say something"

Go on and don't confront these guys as to thier actions AS LONG as they're licensed and insured they're pros!:thumbsup:


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

i had a substance abuse problem as a young man... i roofed houses at the time and never really thought twice about smokin on a roof. Thank god i never got hurt or hurt anyone else. I dont think it's a good idea to "USE" on the job site. I don't look down on people that smoke or drink a little, but cant stand folks that have no time for anything else. I think some can handle themselves better than others... my dad for example... i sawa him down a fifth of vodka... in the car.... on the way to a stock car race... three hours later he drove us home... didnt cross a line not once. You never knew when he was lit. Never. Full functioning drunk. His liver is shot i'm sure... 2 sometimes even 4 fifths of vodka a day, for years... has to be.

The topic here is use on a job site. I wouldn't waste my time saying anything to them. They're gonna do it regardless. If i really felt the need to say anything i would choose my words well. Especially if it was anything more than weed. Driving while F***d up is not cool... that was the death of my grandmother that raised me... drunk driver (my dad)


----------



## bradgunn (Aug 13, 2009)

What's this? A roofer smoking pot?


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

21gun said:


> i had a substance abuse problem as a young man... i roofed houses at the time and never really thought twice about smokin on a roof. Thank god i never got hurt or hurt anyone else. I dont think it's a good idea to "USE" on the job site. I don't look down on people that smoke or drink a little, but cant stand folks that have no time for anything else. I think some can handle themselves better than others... my dad for example... i sawa him down a fifth of vodka... in the car.... on the way to a stock car race... three hours later he drove us home... didnt cross a line not once. You never knew when he was lit. Never. Full functioning drunk. His liver is shot i'm sure... 2 sometimes even 4 fifths of vodka a day, for years... has to be.
> 
> The topic here is use on a job site. *I wouldn't waste my time saying* *anything to them.* They're gonna do it regardless. If i really felt the need to say anything i would choose my words well. Especially if it was anything more than weed. *Driving while F***d up is not cool...* that was the death of my grandmother that raised me... drunk driver (my dad)


How do they get home after consuming on the job?

I don't report offenders either but the offenders don't consider others with their actions whether jobsite safety or afterwards.


----------



## bradgunn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey 21, re-read yr post....are you saying your grandma was killed by yr dad? That's a hard one to live with, probably straighten a man out. I'm sorry.


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no desire to work with anyone impaired no matter what their drug of choice is .


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

What does that have to do with painters getting blazed at work?

Sad story sure. Bad people have always been here. With and without drugs and alcohol.

I have seen more than a few workers that were careless and unsafe and sober as a judge.

All I'm saying is don't judge. Everything isn't as it seems. Some people, that you might think are totally against drugs, are high as gas on pills that they have prescriptions for.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

that's a good example of how to sum up a long winded post!!! Sorry, i get carried away, but, yes! I agree.

How many people actually did the search? I encourage you to do so. It's unreal how many different cases come up... unreal.sad.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

outlaw said:


> What does that have to do with painters getting blazed at work?
> 
> Sad story sure. Bad people have always been here. With and without drugs and alcohol.
> 
> ...


 
That's so true. Prescription drugs are more prevalent than any one would ever realize. And often times the user of scripts is totally with in the law as far as possession as well as use. The effects are the same with abuse of any drug tho. It's a matter of escallation... one fix usually ends up as 2... then 3... Not everyone is an addict, not every one is a rapist. My moms hard core addicted to scripts... she's not driving a car either...or walking well either. She poses little threat to any one, but the moment she does, i'll have her ass thrown in jail just as if she were a stranger on the street. 
the fact is... there are things we do as human beings that command a certain amount of leiniency or we would all be considered bad people...
"well, you cant point your fnger at an old hippie for smoking pot at home" Well you cant point your finger for an old wino gettin a buzz on the front porch...well you cant point your finger at me for cigarettes if i only smoke in my screen porch... then when can we point our finger at the problem? once the damage is done? After a baby gets raped or abused? I smoke cigarettes. i doubt i'll ever get hooked on heroine because i smoke cigarettes... i never did anything harder than pot growing up... was scared to death of coke and pills. So i never ecsallated to anything harder... So, where do we draw the line in the sand? who gets to choose what and who gets judged then? Me? you? what's acceptable behavior and what isnt? who get's the say so? the person that smokes cigarettes? the person that twists one once in a while? the wino? the weekend rock star/crack head that goes to work 5 days a week? or the guy slingin dope on the corner to kids in their teens? who get's to decide what is too far? A line has to be drawn... i say the line goes right where it should go...at the letter of the law that says there is proof that drugs lead to worse things than hangovers and bloodshot eyes and the munchies. Where does that line coincide with what life you're leading? Are you on the side of the line that commands some lieniency? I think most of us are. I think if we put aside our "recreational" ideals and realize that sometimes it goes further...that in reality... if the line in the sand was placed properly... alot of the ugliness would stop. And that may mean that some guys twistin a doobie once in a while might have to give it up and not ask for lieniencey... but instead speak with their actions by setting an example that drugs are likely to hurt more than help the situation.
I'm not judging people... i'm judging their actions.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone wrote a law (code) that says you and I have to use certain types and sizes of lumber in certain applications. Where the hell do they get the right to stick their noses in my construction business? Shouldn't I be able to decide for myself what is OK and what may be marginal in the houses I build? Should I expect everyone around me on a job to just shut up and ignore the fact that I may build homes that could collapse and get someone's little daughter killed? Isn't it my business?

Knowing what we know about some of the possible dangers in shoddy construction, that first paragraph doesn't make much sense, does it? So as 21 said, who gets to make the decisions? Who draws the lines? And where are they drawn?

Well, as we all know, studies were made because of past incidents and accidents, and some lines were drawn. Laws (codes) were made. We are smart enough to understand that this was necessary. Most of us will not stand for another trades person deliberately ignoring the codes. We ALL scream about unlicensed "hacks". Well they are often only "hacks" because we perceive their violation of the laws to be to our detriment and that of the entire industry. But is it? Sometimes not. The "hack" might be a better builder than any of us. But WE decide that.... not him.

To bring this home............. Put yourself on a union job. You are being asked to climb a scaffold five stories up to do your work. You did not build the scaffold because you had to allow the union designated crew to do their work. Suppose the whole crew were somehow distracted from giving the construction of that scaffold their full attention. (Yeah, maybe they were stoned) Are you comfortable with starting that climb? I wouldn't be.

Try to think about this entire situation from a larger perspective than just your own personal "right" to work around others, and effect their safety, in any condition you feel is OK for you. Ever see a drunk who didn't think he could out drive Mario Andretti?

Laws are in place for a reason. Unfortunately (or "fortunately") none of us get to arbitrarially decide for ourselves which ones should be obeyed, and which ones we can ignore.......... at least not without consequences. And one of the concequences of working stoned is that you will probably get in trouble for it.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

willie for president!!!! I think willie has a great way of thinking. We should learn to see the full picture and the part we play in it.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Cletus said:


> There is a 15 page thread over on the Pot Talk forums where they are bashing their loser coworkers who refuse to toke at work.


I guess P&R forum wasn't their first choice? I'm curious now.... where's this thread at?


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

21gun said:


> I guess P&R forum wasn't their first choice? I'm curious now.... where's this thread at?


My thoughts exactly when he posted it. How does he know about that forum? Hmm......


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

21gun said:


> I guess P&R forum wasn't their first choice? I'm curious now.... where's this thread at?


Even the most hard core meth smoking :w00t:, eye ball shootin' :blink: heroin addict knows to stay away from the P&R forum. A man has to know his limits.


----------



## nberman79 (Aug 30, 2009)

You would think the paint fumes is enough to get them messed up. Seriously though, do we respond with jokes to this? Or do we realize how absolutely stupid it is to pull a stunt like this. I hope no one got hurt.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Stock said:


> Smoking anything other than tobacco (and there is rules governing this as well) onone of my jobs is considered gross misconduct ,with the result of automatic dismissal,by employee of contractor.


I Don't allow any smoking on my jobsites at all, none, I had a new laboror show up last tuesday and he got out of his ruck and threw a cigarette on the ground, I told him people get fired for that, he lasted until today, I hope Vinny got a good look at him because he won't be back.

The guys who did my stairs had a hard time understanding the policy, now that they want to do the structural steel, the owner of the company is going to have to sign an contract with me that has a $100 per occurance penalty clause for any smoking by their employee's or subs, I am tired of it and if they want the work, they will sign it, and if they are caught smoking, I will take the $100 off the next draw they are due.

If I catch someone smoking weed, I just call the police.

If someone smells like they were drinking alcohol, they are told to go home for the day if they are a sub, if they are my employee, they get fired, if the sub comes back and I smell alcohol on them a second time, they are banned from my jobsite.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> I have been on jobs where you have knobs who screw up just cause they aint paying attention, *this one black carpenter* wasn't watching what he was doing when he was cutting trim pieces and his miter saw was sitting on a pile of wood not even level and he goes and cuts a pieces of trim that went flying into the wall I was texturing, I turned around and said "Dude WTF!" he looked at me and says "I'm bad!" I told him "Your a Moron!" and I called the home owner and told her I couldn't work around this idiot carpenter of her's.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I fixed it for you:



Frankawitz said:


> Blah, blah, blah, I'm a huge dooshbag!


What is a black carpenter? Why did you include this in your rambling post about drunks and potheads? :blink: Go back to 1920 and STFU.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I Don't allow any smoking on my jobsites at all, none, I had a new laboror show up last tuesday and he got out of his ruck and threw a cigarette on the ground, I told him people get fired for that, he lasted until today, I hope Vinny got a good look at him because he won't be back.
> 
> The guys who did my stairs had a hard time understanding the policy, now that they want to do the structural steel, the owner of the company is going to have to sign an contract with me that has a $100 per occurance penalty clause for any smoking by their employee's or subs, I am tired of it and if they want the work, they will sign it, and if they are caught smoking, I will take the $100 off the next draw they are due.
> 
> ...


Sending them home, knowing they are drunk can lead to a lawsuit. Been there done that.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Cdat said:


> Sending them home, knowing they are drunk can lead to a lawsuit. Been there done that.


Drinking is one thing, if I suspect they are drunk, then I would have their boss deal with them, and they would not ever come back on my jobsite.

If they are my employee and were drunk, I would get them home and then fire them.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I Don't allow any smoking on my jobsites at all>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

You do know that smoking is legal, right?
Could I ask why you bring that up in a thread about tokin' dope?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I Don't allow any smoking on my jobsites at all, none, I had a new laboror show up last tuesday and he got out of his ruck and threw a cigarette on the ground, I told him people get fired for that, he lasted until today, I hope Vinny got a good look at him because he won't be back.


Smoking tobbaco is forbidden? What about during lunch? I don't let anyone working with me toss butts onto the HO's property but I don't stop them from having a smoke.

As for drinking I don't allow it either unless I provide a case of frosties after the day is done. My policy is if a HO offers a drink, food or cash you take it! Turning down gratuities is heavily insulting to some.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> I Don't allow any smoking on my jobsites at all>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> You do know that smoking is legal, right?
> Could I ask why you bring that up in a thread about tokin' dope?


Smoking is legal, but it is not a right.

I do not allow it on my jobsite, my post was in response to Stock's post, he brought up smoking.

In Florida it is illegal to smoke in any workplace, I do not allow it on the property at all, this is because I am tired of smokers throwing their cigarrette butts on the ground and smoking inside the building, everytime I try to cut smokers slack, they end up abusing my generosity, so now all smoking is prohibited on my jobsite, if they don't like it, they can go elsewhere to work.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> *Smoking tobbaco is forbidden? What about during lunch?* I don't let anyone working with me toss butts onto the HO's property but I don't stop them from having a smoke.
> 
> As for drinking I don't allow it either unless I provide a case of frosties after the day is done. My policy is if a HO offers a drink, food or cash you take it! Turning down gratuities is heavily insulting to some.


If they leave the property they can smoke.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

its not a war on drugs....
its a war on personal freedom....


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

bwalley said:


> Smoking is legal, but it is not a right.
> 
> I do not allow it on my jobsite, my post was in response to Stock's post, he brought up smoking.
> 
> In Florida it is illegal to smoke in any workplace, I do not allow it on the property at all, this is because I am tired of smokers throwing their cigarrette butts on the ground and smoking inside the building, everytime I try to cut smokers slack, they end up abusing my generosity, so now all smoking is prohibited on my jobsite, if they don't like it, they can go elsewhere to work.


So a guy getting out of his vehicle with a cig. is automatically fired?
You are one smoking nazi.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Alright fellas I will leave this one open, no personal attacks and please no political discussion about personal freedoms etc...

If it goes P&R, it will be banished to the basement forever!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> So a guy getting out of his vehicle with a cig. is automatically fired?
> You are one smoking nazi.:thumbsup:


:hang:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Man it's just a ciggarette. It may be illegal to smoke on a job, as you say, but get off the high horse. Some of the best workers I ever had were smokers. '
I bet you believe that second hand smoke causes cancer?


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

I prefer LSD25 it helps me see the molecules on the edge of the sheets when we float 12' ceiling sheets:thumbsup:TITS. 

Seriously I know a general who I've caught taking a 'smoke ride' on backroads near his jobs since I began doing his work. Since 1994 or so he has consistantly forgotten the glue and/or nails etc every. single. job. He stresses out and stands in the middle of the street with his cell phone halfway to his head for loooong minutes just dazed out. 
I also know a general who is,or was, a preacher. He is hard core stone sober cigarette hating stiff collar righteous. He consistantly forgets the glue and/or nails etc every. single. time.need I go on???

Its a toss up between "Hey your whacked out guy just injured my man" and infringing on what lots of people died to defend in this country. 
I've known crews who I never saw sober and thier work was incredible. I knew guy who could not operate a dozer without thier 12 pack at break...but could grade a hair off your shoulder when he had his poison.
I also know crews that couldn't be more stupid IF they did drugs.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Man it's just a ciggarette. It may be illegal to smoke on a job, as you say, but get off the high horse. Some of the best workers I ever had were smokers. '
> I bet you believe that second hand smoke causes cancer?


It's not so much the smoking(well to SOME it is) of the cigarette that's the prob. It's the where and disposal.

Smoking in side a semi finished house(drywall,paint ,flooring) is uncalled for for multiple reasons. Damge done from a dropped cherry etc. Smoke absorbs into things. 

Even if the new owner is a smoker who is buying the house, condo WHATEVER they are paying for NEW not smoke smell.

Us smokers get a bad rap because SOME F'N idiots can't police thier cig butts and think the world is thier ashtray.

HOWEVER litter bugs are just as guilty but some( not all) think trash everywhere is acceptable and gives laborers something to do.:no:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

bwalley said:


> If you are so good at what you do, why not get licensed?
> 
> In Florida what you are doing would be illegal and if the client wanted to screw you by not paying you, they could and you couldn't legally do anything about it.


Because the laws were recently changed, now one must go to college to be a builder here. I'm moving to another state soon. If I run my job through one of my licensed friends' business, along w/a small % (usually 10) and he then subs the work to me, all bases are covered.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my two insurance cents on this topic:

One of the basic exclusions on insurance policies is if there was any illegal activity going on. Even if smoking pot did not directly cause a claim, the insurance company could invoke that exclusion if there is evidence that pot-smoking was going on.

Re drinking liquor, while that is not illegal while on private property, an auto accident claim would be denied if the driver is over the limit. Doesn't matter if he is 100% innocent and the other driver is 100% at-fault. The minute it is shown that a driver was over the legal limit, they are automatically 100% at fault, and their own insurance won't pay a cent.

Re smoking, alot of builders risk insurance for frame residential now have a No Smoking Warranty. All the adjuster has to do is find a couple of butts on the ground, and they can void a fire claim; doesn't matter if the fire wasn't started because of careless smoking. The warranty was breached, so the insurance company has the option of voiding the claim.

It doesn't always happen that the insurance company will use these strong-armed approaches, however, they do have the option. Therefore, I can see why the owner or GC would be very strict about no smoking or drinking or drugs because it could void their insurance.

P.S. - One thing that I really don't understand and maybe someone could explain this to me -- out of all the trades, why would roofers be so careless re drinking and drugs on the job? I mean, geezz, the odds of a serious injury falling off a roof; you think they would be doubly careful re staying alert compared to other trades that remain on the ground.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Hack (noun)-
> 1. An unlicensed, unqualified tradesman who operates illegally in any form of construction. Usually hired for his low ball prices.
> 2. One who does substandard work. Often resulting in having to hire professionals who have to charge more to cover the overhead and expense of operating a legitimate business.
> Also see:
> ...


Wrong. 
hack, noun, one who attempts tradework they have no business doing, i.e. painter pouring a driveway/ one who has no personal quality standards i.e. "looks like crap but it won't leak"


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Aoscar said:


> Wrong.
> hack, noun, one who attempts tradework they have no business doing, i.e. painter pouring a driveway/ one who has no personal quality standards i.e. "looks like crap but it won't leak"


:no:
I think SC's two part definition is right on the money.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> So a guy getting out of his vehicle with a cig. is automatically fired?
> You are one smoking nazi.:thumbsup:


No he wasn't fired for smoking, when he threw it on the ground, I informed him that people have been fired for doing that.

He never threw a cigarrette butt on the ground again, and when he was warned about smoking in his vehicle that was parked on my jobsite, he started smoking on his break on the sidewalk.

If smokers didn't treat the world as their ashtray, I wouldn't be so strict.

I don't come to your house and throw my trash on the ground, why is it OK for a smoker to treat a 3 Million Dollar project like an ashtray?

Obviously you have no clue what a Nazi is or you wouldn't use the term.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aoscar said:


> Because the laws were recently changed, now one must go to college to be a builder here. I'm moving to another state soon. If I run my job through one of my licensed friends' business, along w/a small % (usually 10) and he then subs the work to me, all bases are covered.


I find it hard to believe that the state could change the rules, I know florida will allow a college degree in a construction related field to be substututed for up to 3 years of the required 4 years of experience, but you still need 1 year as a foreman or supervisor.

If you sell the job and then have your licensed friend sub it to you, who's name is on the contract?

In Florida subcontractors have to be licensed to sub work from a contractor.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it ok to smoke weed while reading the forums??


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I find it hard to believe that the state could change the rules, I know florida will allow a college degree in a construction related field to be substututed for up to 3 years of the required 4 years of experience, but you still need 1 year as a foreman or supervisor.
> 
> If you sell the job and then have your licensed friend sub it to you, who's name is on the contract?
> 
> In Florida subcontractors have to be licensed to sub work from a contractor.


his company, subs don't need to be licensed builders here. I don't trust everybody in this way either, however, Michigan did change the rules and I was to busy going through other stuff in my life to take the test before the deadline last year so have no hope of being grandfathered in. it kind of sux but everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Is it ok to smoke weed while reading the forums??


Depends on if you're on the jobsite or not.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Cdat said:


> *Depends on if you're on the jobsite or not*.


 
Wait... that's also depends on whether he uses portable laptop outside or sit at PC in the trailer cubicle (nobody could see)?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Is it ok to smoke weed while reading the forums??


is one sittin on the john droppin a duce at the same time? There are LINES Rory... lines one must stay between... :shifty:


----------



## Steve.Mervine (Sep 1, 2009)

hell yea we had at least 3 safety meetings a day


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Cletus said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I fixed it for you:
> 
> ...


what were you the guy who didn't know how to use a saw.:whistling
are you a Politicly Correct Lefty:w00t:
I see your a Builder not much listed about what you do:whistling


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> what were you the guy who didn't know how to use a saw.:whistling
> are you a Politicly Correct Lefty:w00t:
> I see your a Builder not much listed about what you do:whistling


I assume these are questions, so I'll answer them for you.

No, I wasn't the guy on the saw, but anyone who has frequently used a chop saw has had bits and pieces fly out of it. Doesn't make them a moron.

No, I've never been correct with my political choices, it seems I always vote for a liar. Also, I am right handed, not a lefty.

Yes, I build stuff. It is meaningless to list what you "do" on the internet, anyone can type anything. I am quite handy though and have posted a couple pictures around here of my handiwork. 

Your turn.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cletus said:


> Yes, I build stuff. It is meaningless to list what you "do" on the internet, anyone can type anything. I am quite handy though and have posted a couple pictures around here of my handiwork.
> 
> Your turn.


Like a handymanhack?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> Like a handymanhack?


I don't know that word, but it sounds pretty cool. I like it! And it's even cooler that you typed it on the intertubes! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cletus said:


> I don't know that word, but it sounds pretty cool. I like it! And it's even cooler that you typed it on the intertubes!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


:shifty:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok as for the Moron who was using the chop saw that day, This Moron who had a stack of mouldings laying on the floor with his chop saw sitting ON the wood pile, then he take a piece of moulding lays it on the chop saw then trys to cut the piece and about a 4' piece goes flying through the air and slams into the wall, I would say he's a MORON
These type of guys should find jobs pushing a broom:thumbsup: it's safer for the rest of the trades people working around them. 
As for Michigans Law changes all contractors and subs have to be Licensed now, The only trades who don't need a License are drywall/plaster trades but the way they wrote the Laws, you would need to hire a licensed carpenter, painter and clean up crew, but you could do the drywall or plaster or insulation:clap::laughing:
The reason Michigans Governor signed these new Laws is cause she figure she could get more Tax Money out of construction company's, but she doesn't know that auto workers who collect unemployment benefits work under the table as handymen that DoItAll or Jacklegs:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Cletus,
I just checked out all the pictures of jobs done by guys and gals on this site and it's funny none of your work is listed, I guess you post your pictures in your mind:whistling
Maybe you should post some pictures of your work or maybe your just a homeowner wishing he could build huh?:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> Is it ok to smoke weed while reading the forums??



seems pretty common reading a lot of the posts here


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe this thread is STILL going!:blink:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I can't believe this thread is STILL going!:blink:


I can't believe you KEPT it going ! :jester:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

strathd said:


> I can't believe you KEPT it going ! :jester:


I can't believe you helped me to keep it going.:jester:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I can't believe you helped me to keep it going.:jester:


I can't believe you thought he was helping you.:jester:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe it's not butter.





:jester:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't believe it's labor day already. Guess I'll light up and celebrate! arty:

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I just have to weigh in.. uh ...


forgot what I was gonna say...uh..



Anyway, I bet that Michael guy is a real good kid:thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> I just have to weigh in.. uh ...
> 
> 
> forgot what I was gonna say...uh..
> ...


:shifty:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey Cletus,
> I just checked out all the pictures of jobs done by guys and gals on this site and it's funny none of your work is listed, I guess you post your pictures in your mind:whistling
> Maybe you should post some pictures of your work or maybe your just a homeowner wishing he could build huh?:laughing:


Meh... 2/10 at most. 

Nice use of smilies, and you got the homeowner part correct, but the rest of your post is poorly implemented. I'm just not feeling any passion here and you are not showing any creativity with your insults. 

Please re-post for additional points.



*hint - Click on the word "Cletus", (Upper left corner of my post, blue, underlined, and in a large font. Keep looking you will find it.) then scroll to "Find more posts by Cletus", click on that and if you are careful you will find the pictures you are looking for. Good luck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have too.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Cletus,
Those pictures are nice quality photo's the thing is theres no pictures of any work being done it goes from a Mexican Villa which looked like in some Mexican town south of the border, which then it shows a finished house:w00t: who did the work or maybe you weren't there for those pictures
Keep up the good work or should I say pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

I remember one guy on a crew - this was 30 years ago now, geeez - liked cough syrop. Stole doctor's prescription pads to buy novahistex and got reeeeaaaaaalllll mellow on the job - until one day he walked off a scaffold, then he was about as mellow as you can get.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

...and you didn't get video?


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

I cant believe this is the first time I've seen this thread. 

I have a lot of Jamaican guys working for me...you smoke on my job and you can hit the gate. 

I dont think smoking is a big deal, but it doesnt belong at work


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I know if people read they could check a book out called 
"The Emperor Wears No Clothes" very intresting read, gives the Legal side of Pot and what it can be used for and what diseases it helps people deal with.
I have had guys who are ADD and HADD and when they smoked they could fouces on the job they were doing. and the other thing is in the Bible it says God wants people to use all that Nature has to offer. but some people are just stuck on the Hype and the BS that Law Enforcement tell people, maybe if people would read the truth then maybe they could understand. :whistling
Washington and Jefferson both had Hemp farms, Kentucky was one of the largest producers intil Dupont delevoped Nylon 1938.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> I can't believe it's not butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it COULD also be Parkay!:thumbup:


----------



## timberframe (Sep 10, 2009)

Bob_ how far up was this guy who walked off the scaffold? That's just crazy.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

21gun said:


> yesterday in church, a prayer request was made for all parents and children.... The necessity for the request was brought about by the news of a 2 year old little girl that was sold by her mother to some drug dealers to pay off her debt with them for dope of some kind.... they raped and sodomized the little girl, breaking both of her hips and causing her to need several surgeries to repair her internal organs, the little girl died of complications due to surgery, a blood clot i believe, and the culprits are being held pending possible release to their own country as they are illegals i suppose. There was no report on the mother, arrested i'm sure (Hope) but the drug dealing rapists are possibly going to get out of this country and escape punishment.
> 
> I wont say my opinion on this matter, as it is too graphic and not very pleasant to speak in such a way. I can imagine that is it a mutual feeling amongst most "decent folks" as what should be done to them....
> 
> ...


 So using this kind of reasoning I should avoid religious fanatics and priests as they could very well be baby rapers or worse killers that kill for years like BTK right? Every person is differnt and some are just plain evil regardless of drugs and some are good regardless, same with religion. The drugs are not the cause of the crime the people are. Why should a drunk that hits a light pole go to jail while a sober guy that falls asleep driving at 2pm and runs a stops sign and kills two people not have to ever do any time? The drunk was impaired and unaware of his actions while the sober guy was fully aware of his actions, so why does he have to take less responsibility than a drunk that hurt nobody? Laws, does'nt mean they are right.


----------

